# GERD - hearburn ppi prescription?  pass or fail?



## kevincanada (26 Sep 2012)

Hi I'm just curious about the prescription, I take the stomach acid reducer Pantoloc.  At first I was browsing the next step as I'm expecting my medical to come up in the next few weeks as part of enrollment, then I notice a lot of rejected applicants for medications.

Pantoloc has no mental or physical addiction properties.  It just lowers stomach acid for those who don't know.  Yet it is a very common medical occurrence.  So much that I am sure some readers of this forum likely take it and have been in for medical while taking this prescription or other forms of PPI (proton pump inhibitors).

The famous question? Anyone rejected for this? 
Help put my nerves at ease lol

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Sep 2012)

A question best (and probably only) answered by the medical personnel at the recruiting centre....


----------



## kevincanada (26 Sep 2012)

Yes 100% of medical questions are best left for the medical personal at the recruitment centre.  The question is out of curiosity it's a public forum and I do not feel like pestering the recruiters. I'll ask them when I return for the medical in the mean time whats wrong with trying to find answers on your own.  There is surgery for this condition.  A quick snip.  Plus if someone does have the answer, it'll help the next guy who reads this thread with the same issue.


----------



## brian8225 (26 Sep 2012)

All I can offer is anecdotal evidence - I take nexium (similar), and the med tech didn't seem overly concerned by it when we were going through the checklist. I am not through my medicals but that delay is unrelated to the nexium use.


----------



## kevincanada (26 Sep 2012)

Hi Brian, you just gave me a sigh of relief.  Nexium is esome*prazole* and Pantoloc is Panto*prazole*  So they are actually the same thing,  same active ingredient at minimum.

Thanks,  I'll update when I go for the medical


----------



## Loachman (26 Sep 2012)

Yes, it's a public forum, but nobody here is likely to be able to give you a definitive answer.

PMedMoe's response was the most accurate one that you can reasonably expect to get here.


----------



## kevincanada (9 Oct 2012)

Had my medical today all went well aside for the acid reflux.   The Med Tech slap me with a follow up form for my Doctor.  Since I been rigorously becoming physically fitter, the symptoms have decreased and I been taking half dosages the last 1.5 weeks and been fine.  Hopefully I can go off them altogether as my body gets stronger.  I'll cut the dosage down again tomorrow and see the doc Friday submit the form and with some luck they'll clear me medically.

See what happens in a couple weeks from now.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Oct 2012)

kevincanada said:
			
		

> The Med Tech slap me with a follow up form for my Doctor.



The Med Tech did not "slap" you with anything. He/she did not look at you and said "i'm going to f**k that guy's shit up today".

There are medical standards you have to meet and the CF medical folks have a duty to ensure you meet them.


----------



## Bearpaw (9 Oct 2012)

My sister suffers from a severe case of GERD.  I did a fairly extensive Google-search on the topic and turned up this:

How D-limonene Prevents Heartburn

At least 40% of the population suffers from gastro-esophageal reflux disease (GERD), more commonly known as heartburn. This markedly uncomfortable condition is caused by the sphincter muscle at the bottom of the esophagus when it fails to close properly. Because of this, an influx of stomach acid, pancreatic enzymes, and bile gets refluxed into the esophageal lining, compromising delicate tissues.

To allay this condition, d-limonene acts as a coating agent to the esophagus, floating to the surface of rising gastric juices because it's lighter than water. Clinical studies performed on heartburn patients taking d-limonene at a dose of 1000 mg gel caps either every day or every other day had dropped one or two points on the severity index, a scale that rates heartburn from 1 to 10, 10 being the most severe. Additionally, after day 14 on the supplement, 83% of the 22 participants reported no higher than 2 on the severity scale, and 75% experienced no heartburn symptoms for up to six months after the study.

A natural medicine for GERD.  It is very simple to make at home.

1) Buy a bag of oranges.
2) Eat 2 oranges keeping the skins.
3) Boil 2 litres of water and blend with the orange peels
4) let the solution cool for 3 or 4 hours.
5) strain the mixture---keep the yellow fluid solution and discard the peel,....
6) take a couple of tablespoons of the fluid an hour before you go to bed---adjust the amount over time to what seems to work for you.

The dilute tea contains only a small amout of D-Limonene can be made from the zest of lemons or oranges.  One problem is that different types of oranges contain different amounts of D-Limonene.  If diluted to 2L, the maximum strength of the tea is about 7mg/cc----2 tablespoons would be about 30 cc ---maximum amount of D-Limonene would be about 200 mg.(This is assuming that you have oranges of the type that has the largest amont of D-Limonene)  It is quite probable that the true strength is about half of this----100mg.(one tenth of the strength of the gel capsules mentioned above.

Good Luck,

Bearpaw


----------



## kevincanada (10 Oct 2012)

Thanks BearPaw:

I just read about D-lemonene for GERD.  It is listed on some government medical websites a google with the two keywords will turn up some .gov sites.  It should be legit since governments don't generally get involved in unproven natural remedies.  For example Canada doesn't even look at homeopathic remedies, and I believe only issue warnings for complications for herbal remedies when it can cause problems.  What I read on one, is the compound is a natural acid neutralizer, That is what antacids do, they neutralize acids.  Sadly what wasn't proven in the study of it was the belief that it aids in the function of smooth muscle.  The muscles involved with all food going in and food going out are all smooth muscles LES included.

The D-lemonene is actually in the white on the underside of the peel. You can skip all the extraction parts and simply eat the orange, peel and all.  D-lemonene products appear to be banned in canada due to D-lemonene is also used as a cleaner.  There is a company in Florida that makes D-lemonene in the 90% and above purity as a product to degrease with. 

It has a half life of 12 to 24 hours, so after a few days it is completely removed from the body.  Meh, I like oranges, let see what happens when I eat the peel,  do you have any flavouring?  ;D


----------

